# O2 Sensor Delete w/42DD spacer



## Kraut_kan (Mar 23, 2009)

Ive been throwing an intermittent CEL for both of my cats. I'm hoping somebody has done this before, as im a little nervous gutting out two (possibly working) cats 
(The car has two new rear 02 sensors, and to the best of my knowledge has no down pipe leaks) 

My plan: Gut out both cats and use 42DD's rear 02 spacers. I know the spacers work well for high flow cats. But will it be enough to prevent a CEL on gutted cats?










:beer:


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Why would you gut two cats that may or may not work? Why not just run a test pipe instead?


----------



## V42 (Feb 25, 2008)

Don't gut the cats. Buy 2 spacers, install them and clear the code. all set.


----------

